
Meet QVM, the new Tamarin VM contributed to Mozilla (written in Forth) - nickb
http://www.onflex.org/ted/2007/12/meet-qvm-new-tamarin-vm-contributed-to.php
======
wmf
Reading the comments, it's not actually written in Forth.

